# Lone Palm Regatta in Southport, NC



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

I recently found out about the Lone Palm Regatta located in Southport, NC. It sounds like a lot of fun. That area is one of my favorite places. I took a pic of the poster that has all the info. The website is www.sycnc.org


----------

